# Moses - A Change in his Heart?



## LarryCook (Aug 14, 2005)

Am I seeing this correctly? Does Moses, just prior to his death, accept the sin that kept him out of the promised land as his own?

Numbers 20:8 "Take the staff, and assemble the congregation, you and Aaron your brother, and tell the rock before their eyes to yield its water. So you shall bring water out of the rock for them and give drink to the congreation and their cattle."

Numbers 20:11 And Moses lifted up his hand and struck the rock with his staff twice, and water came out abunduntly, and the congregation drank, and their livestock.

Numbers 27:12-13 The LORD said to Moses, "Go up into this mountain of Abarim and see the land that I have given to the people of Israel. When you have seen it, you also shall be gathered to our people as your borther Aaron was, because you rebelled against my word in the wilderness of Zin when the congregation quarreled, failing to uphold me as holy at the waters before their eyes."

Deuteronomy 1:37 Even with me the LORD was angry on your account and said, "You also shall not go in there."

Deuteronomy 3:25 Please let me go over and see the good land beyond the Jordan, that good hill country and Lebanon. But the LORD was angry with me because of you and would not listen to me. And the LORD said to me of this, "Enough from you; do not speak to me of this matter again."

Deuteronomy 31:1-4a So Moses continued to speak these words to all Israel. And he said to them, "I am 120 years old today. I am no longer able to go out and come in. The LORD has said to me, 'You shall not go over this Jordan.' The LORD your God himself will go over before you.

It seems to me that in the last passage Moses did not include the obligatory mention of the fact that he was being kept out of the promised land because the LORD was angry with the people. Is this an indication that God changed his heart? 

Larry


----------



## CalsFarmer (Aug 14, 2005)

But the LORD was angry with me because of you........

Deuteronomy 1:37 Even with me the LORD was angry on your account and said, "You also shall not go in there."


What was the catalyst for Moses' anger when he struck the rock? Numbers 20: 2-5.

Moses knew his reaction was wrong and he alone bore the ultimate responsibility as is seen in the fact that he knew why he was not allowed to cross over. Remember all of the original exodus participants had died except Joshua and Caleb. 

The 'angry with me because of you' means God was angry that Moses reacted the way he did since it was so completely obvious that the Israelites were whining....again and that God was going to work a miracle ...again. Moses was the leader and leadership carries with it the greater responsibility. The text states "angry with me" Gods anger was directed at Moses and Moses by not calling into account the whining of the israelites was accepting full and complete responsibility for his actions. 

IMH Jewish Mother Opinion


----------

